# International Slipper Symposium this coming weekend



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 28, 2012)

So who will be there in the lovely state of Florida? I know Ross will be there with his lovely wife, but whom else is heading south for this wonderful event?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2012)

Wish I was!  You guys have a good trip! Bob- hope the weather system doesn't get in your way!


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2012)

not me, but one of these years it will be a reality, especially as the wife's familly will all be located in Orlando now.


----------



## Dido (Oct 28, 2012)

have a nice trip and make some pics


----------



## rob (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Bob,
I'll be there again this year if the hurricane doesn't mess up my work schedule. 
Rob


----------



## paphreek (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing both of you. Rob, please introduce yourself. We may have met at a previous symposium, but my last one was three years ago, and my memory isn't that great.

Bob, I'll have the "pick of the litter" for you on the cross we did a few years ago: Paph (Kay Rinaman X Snow Glory).

Along with many of the crosses listed on my website, I plan to bring a few seedlings of crosses too limited to list.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the both of you, as well as Julie. It was Rob that got me to go to the first one quite a few years ago. Rob, I know exactly what your talking about with the weather and your work schedule. My daughter just hired on two part time guys last week and if things play out poorly with the weather (wind) she'll be glad she has the additonal help.


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be headed for the airport tomorrow morning before the birds wake up. 

We have a pretty big group this year, and it's going to be a great symposium. For those who have seen the latest ORCHIDS magazine, the author of the article with all those magnificent photos on _Paph. charlesworthii_, Gail Schwarz, will be presenting on the same topic. We also have Holger Perner of Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology giving a brand new presentation he created just for this event (and making available very hard-to-find paph species, including _Paph. hangianum_), Graham Wood of Lehua Orchids in Hawaii and the ever popular Dr. Harold Koopowitz. 

We have also added a last-minute surprise vendor - Mr. Chen-Chung Chen of Mainshow Orchids will be visiting from Taiwan, and will be offering some very fine and unusual paph species and hybrids, as well as some of highly sought after phalaenopsis species and hybrids.

It should be a really fun BBQ and plant auction later that evening at Krull-Smith - I think it will be just a wee bit warmer than it was at the last symposium, and some pretty special plants have already been donated.

It's really not too late to register if you've been on the fence about attending. In fact we'll even sign you up at the door. All the info you need is at *14th International Slipper Orchid Symposium*.

Please contact us through the website if you have any questions, or at any of the listed phone numbers. We're really looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone take pictures?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry, no photos from me. Truthfully, there isn't much to see. The only one that I saw taking photos was Scott. My guess would be that there were about 85 people attending the event. The room was pretty darn full. There were 10 vendors, which made it hard on the vendors as each person only has so much that they can spend. Then on top of that there is the Krull Smith visit to his greenhouses on Sunday morning to buy more paphs, or for that matter cattleyas or vandas. Hadley and I had an early flight so didn't get to Franks in the morning. Rob, really supported the event by buying a fair number of the auction plants. Trutfully, I didn't even get a bid in as they were too rich for my blood. Ross, had some beautiful plants to sell at the event. When Hadley saw my large suitecase, he asked if I was staying for a week. I told him that my sutecase was almost empty but needed room to bring home my bounty. Krull Smith had a limited number of multigrowth heleanes in 4 inch pots for sale. There were hangianum crosses to be purchased from a couple of the vendors, but they were not being sold cheaply. I had preordered as I usually do so for me personally there weren't too many additonal purchases. The speakers were the best that I had ever seen. It truley was a great event. One, can only wonder who the speakers will be next year on the 15th anniversary of the International Slipper Symposium. I can't believe that more of our members don't attend. I fly in from New York, Rob from Mass. There are just certain things that us slipper lovers need to do, and this is one of them. It's my Christmas.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish I could have made it. The last one I went to was great, even if I didn't get a Paph Chrystelle from Frank!  If you see a decent priced/sized hang. w/ paperwork, pick it up for me please, thanks.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 7, 2012)

The only species hangianum available were from Holger and as you know they were $150 each. I did notice at the end he had some smaller ones from $120 but they had a ways to go. The flasks of hangianum had gone down from last year to $100 and I'll say this, his flasks are larger in flask then most of us in the US are used to. That said, Holger said they are hard to establish out of flask. I had preordered a flask of Sugar Sweet from him and it was a great flask. You couldn't beat it for $80. The compot is currently sitting in my front hall way waiting for me to turn up the heat in the greenhouse. (target date of that is the 1st of December as it now is set at a constant 55) Then I only put it up to 66 degrees during the day. They'll be fighting the cold until the warmer weather and longer days hits. It has been so drear as of late that the humidity is at 97 percent. That is too high, as everything is staying dripping wet. Where's the sun?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know Bob! I had a pre-order from Hengduan. Plants look good, but I'll be happy when new roots start growing. I got one flask and it looks great.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

How much snow do you have Bob!?


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All, just thought I would give my two cents. Nice to meet Rob, Ross and see Bob and Scott again. What a great time! The speakers this year were very good. I had the good fortune to spend considerable time with Harold Koopowitz and he was treat to talk with...everything from orchids, to cooking, hierloom vegys, etc. Franks Smiths hospitality is second to none. I flew this time instead of driving, but still managed 2 p. hangianum, a flask of hang, couple micranthums, several of Franks roths, couple helenae, two of Hadleys new red comlexes, esquirolei album and a couple real nice plants from Lehua. All in all a great weekend and then when I arrived home my wife had all the appropirate football food ready and I was able to watch my Steelers dismantle the Giants. (love DVR) A near perfect weekend. Now I just wish I was able to attend Paph Guild in January!! Darn work and family!! HAHA. Doug


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

Potterychef said:


> All in all a great weekend and then when I arrived home my wife had all the appropirate football food ready and I was able to _watch my Steelers dismantle the Giants_. (love DVR) A near perfect weekend. Now I just wish I was able to attend Paph Guild in January!! Darn work and family!! HAHA. Doug



OMG!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2012)

Eric, no snow at all here. My father-in-law in the Hartford, Conn. area got around 6 inches.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 8, 2012)

Eric, there was another Paph. Crystelle at the auction. oke:

I can't remember who got it - I think it either went to Massachusetts or Texas. There was something for everyone either at the sales tables or at the auction. People went home with boxes full of orchids.

I really wanted some of those _Paph. anitum_ hybrids that Mainshow was offering, but I wasn't paying attention and missed out. The only thing I took home that I hadn't brought with me was a whopper of a chest cold.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

Another $700 Crystelle!? 
Sorry to hear you got sick, feel better.


----------



## rob (Nov 8, 2012)

Crystelle didn't come to mass this time unlike the last time if was offered, if it's any consolation Eric, I have not bloomed the one I paid $400 for three years ago. I had a great time and do recommend that all of you who may be on the fence to reconsider going next year given the access to all people big in this world and as well to meet all the slipper talk folks that go.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## paphreek (Nov 8, 2012)

Julie and I had a great time. The symposium just gets better and better. We also enjoyed a few days before and after with our son and daughter-in-law. We took a boat tour on the St. John's River by Blue Springs and went to a "pick your own" citrus orchard.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2012)

rob said:


> if it's any consolation Eric, I have not bloomed the one I paid $400 for three years ago.



ouch! i'd be having some serious talking to a plant being uppity like that!


----------

